# When did I concieve?



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

So I am pregnant









Kinda silly but DH and I disagree on when we concieved.......really we are very silly I know, lol.









So my last period was on april 15th. My cycles have been a bit wacky. Most recently I had 2 at 29 days then one at 36. I have usually averaged 30-31.

We DTD on May 1st and May 4th. I took a test on Mothers Day---cycle day 27----and got a BFN. I took another test on Wed the 14th, (CD 30) and got my BFP.

So if we concieved on the 1st.... that would have been 14 DPO that I got my BFP.
If we concieved on the 4th it would have 10 DPO.

So which do you all think is the more likely day?

i have no idea why I am obssesing over this but we will blame it on hormones,


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Anybody......? I guess I want to know which is more likely so I know what to put in the due date calculator. B/c when I base it off my last menstral cycle it has me O on the 3rd....


----------



## thatblondegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

honestly i have no clue! lol but i hate when a question goes unanswered, so here i am! lol

i think you got prego on the 4th. don't know why i think that, but i do!

Congrats anyway!!!!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Well it's not about when you dtd it's about when you ovulated really.

there is no way to know really...if you ovulated on May 5 there may have been a sperm left from the first that actually fertilized the egg.

When I last got pregnant my dh was home for a night, left the next morning and I ovulated 2 days later so technically he was two provinces away when I concieve.









So only you can determine when you ovulated..somewhere between May 2 and 8th I would guess.


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks!

Dh is sure it was the fourth. In fact right after we DTD he said " Uh-oh I have a feeling"...... So I will give him the 4th. He is feeling very proud of his "intuition", lol.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauimama5* 
Thanks!

Dh is sure it was the fourth. In fact right after we DTD he said " Uh-oh I have a feeling"...... So I will give him the 4th. He is feeling very proud of his "intuition", lol.









You realize you don't conceive moments after ejaculation right? This seems to be a popular belief.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no clue either it would be easier if you had a chart. I'm going with the 4th too, just because you got a BFN then the BFP makes me think that you tested o n DPO7 and DPO10 and caught it on 10.

So you implanted about the 9th, then we're to the eternal question of 'when life starts'









that and men need these small victories to help them feel included in the PG. DH keeps talking to his wiener trying to rally the girl swimmers










sanguine_seed : You didn't know that men can will a single sperm to impregnate someone within _minuets_?! Well now you know.







men are silly. thats why we love them


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

I am aware fertilization can take place days after. I guess I was wondering based on when I got my BFN and BFP which time was most likely to have provided the winning swimmer, lol.

But men do need those strokes to the ego so I am letting DH have this one. I think it is helping him feel super connected.

I was tracking on Mymonthlycycles but not temping and charting. Yes otherwise that would be the most precise way to know.

thanks for the replies :0)


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the first!

Congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
DH keeps talking to his wiener trying to rally the girl swimmers


















but that is SO funny, i am rollin'


----------

